# Classic movie lines - a game



## JimH (Nov 6, 2006)

The point of the game is simple - there is none, except to have fun. 

The rules: 
1. I start by posting a classic line (you decide what "classic line" means) from a movie
2. The first person who identifies the movie (extra credit for info about the exact scene) has to post a movie line of their own (only one per turn)
3. In the event of duplicate identification of a movie due to almost simultaneous posts, only the first post to be listed counts.

The winner(s): Everyone who enjoys this thread.

Here is the first classic movie line"

"If you shoot him, you'll only make him mad"


----------



## chmsam (Nov 6, 2006)

Gene Wilder ("Jim -the Waco Kid") to Cleavon Little ("Sheriff Bart") in Blazing Saddles when warning him not to shoot Alex Karras ("Mongo"). And now you know how we got the CandyGram!

My turn and an easy one - "Somebody ought to belt you in the mouth, but I won't... I won't... the hell I won't."


----------



## JimH (Nov 6, 2006)

You know what I hate - that I've burned out so many brain cells




that I can actually see and hear the scene in my head but can't remember what movie it's from


----------



## Omega Man (Nov 6, 2006)

Clint Eastwood in Pale Rider?


----------



## Jumpmaster (Nov 6, 2006)

Nah...it was John Wayne, but I don't remember the movie. "McLintock!"?

How about this...
"I said I never had much use for one. Never said I didn't know how to use it."

JM-99


----------



## JimH (Nov 6, 2006)

JM, now that you've jogged my memory, you're right - it was Mclintock.


----------



## Brighteyez (Nov 6, 2006)

Quigley Down Under - Quigley to Marston after shooting Dobkin, O'Flynn, and Marston.

*EDIT* Forgot to include a quote. Here's an easy one.

"You played it for her, you can play it for me!"




Jumpmaster said:


> How about this...
> "I said I never had much use for one. Never said I didn't know how to use it."
> 
> JM-99


----------



## wmpwi (Nov 6, 2006)

Rick to Sam in Casablanca w/ Bogart in 1942.

If this isn't a classic yet, it soon will be: "We're all on our way out. Act accordingly" 

(_geeze I suck at this)_



Brighteyez said:


> Quigley Down Under - Quigley to Marston after shooting Dobkin, O'Flynn, and Marston.
> 
> *EDIT* Forgot to include a quote. Here's an easy one.
> 
> "You played it for her, you can play it for me!"


----------



## sniper (Nov 6, 2006)

My favorite: An old made for TV sci-fi movie, and I can't remember the name. 

"I have come to kick *** and chew bubble gum, and I just ran out of bubble gum!"


----------



## bwaites (Nov 6, 2006)

Sniper you cheated, you have to come up with the quote answer before you can post one!


----------



## gorn (Nov 6, 2006)

sniper said:


> My favorite: An old made for TV sci-fi movie, and I can't remember the name.
> 
> "I have come to kick *** and chew bubble gum, and I just ran out of bubble gum!"



That was from "They Live" staring Rowdy Roddy Pipper...


"I'm going to tell you about and accident, and i'd better not hear Act of God"


----------



## JimH (Nov 6, 2006)

I know we all want to play, but let's have a little order here and follow the rules. Sniper cheated, therefore Gorn's quote is tossed out. The next quote has to come from whomever can come up with the source of the line that wmpwi posted.


----------



## bwaites (Nov 6, 2006)

I THINK it's "Network" and Howard Beale's line.

I will wait until wmpwi confirms, though.


----------



## gorn (Nov 6, 2006)

JimH said:


> I know we all want to play, but let's have a little order here and follow the rules. Sniper cheated, therefore Gorn's quote is tossed out. The next quote has to come from whomever can come up with the source of the line that wmpwi posted.



Wow, spank me for sniper cheating. End of game for me.


----------



## bwaites (Nov 6, 2006)

Gorn, 

Not really, I'm working on yours!!

But since Sniper cheated, no one correctly identified the pending quote, so yours had to be disqualified.

Just jump back in.


----------



## JimH (Nov 6, 2006)

bwaites said:


> I THINK it's "Network" and Howard Beale's line.
> 
> I will wait until wmpwi confirms, though.


Bill, good thing you waited for conformation. I think you need to take some time off and go see a movie - I mean, like today.


----------



## bwaites (Nov 6, 2006)

Gorn,

I think yours is George, from "Dead like me".


----------



## bwaites (Nov 6, 2006)

JimH,

Not right? Hmmm...I PM'd you the source material.


----------



## JimH (Nov 6, 2006)

gorn said:


> Wow, spank me for sniper cheating. End of game for me.


Gorn, sorry about how that came across. It was not intended to be against you. I was just trying to make a point of order. Please continue to participate. 

For future reference, just so it will be clear, all transgressors of the rules will be delt with harshly - 50 lashes with a wet noodle, no exceptions :laughing:. However because of the distances involved between the players the lashing will have to be self administered - we'll trust you on that one


----------



## Topper (Nov 6, 2006)

Gorn's was easy but don't count; Big Trouble in Little China Kurt Russel line.

I was not playing any way.
Topper


----------



## gorn (Nov 6, 2006)

Topper said:


> Gorn's was easy but don't count; Big Trouble in Little China Kurt Russel line.
> 
> I was not playing any way.
> Topper


 Good job Topper, now back to collateral damage exile for me... :>


----------



## Topper (Nov 6, 2006)

Sorry Gorn, you count to me pal and that is a movie I have seen at least 25 times I love it.

Topper


----------



## bwaites (Nov 6, 2006)

Interesting, I found both those quotes in other movies!


----------



## wmpwi (Nov 6, 2006)

OK, to move things along, the quote was from Jack Nicholson's character Frank Costello in the movie The Departed where Frank, when advised that a guy at the bar was on his way out (as in terminal illness) says (Nicholson's voice here) in response: _"We're all on our way out. Act accordingly."_ Sounds better when he does it. Great flick - still playing.



An easier one: "_Badges? We ain't got no badges. We don't need no badges. I don't have to show you any stinking badges."_





wmpwi said:


> Rick to Sam in Casablanca w/ Bogart in 1942.
> 
> If this isn't a classic yet, it soon will be: "We're all on our way out. Act accordingly"
> 
> (_geeze I suck at this)_


----------



## Topper (Nov 6, 2006)

Dang Bill, what 2 quotes did you mean? I thought wmpwi was doing a line from The Departed but hey, I guess a lot of lines are used over and over and over.

I am sure about the Big Trouble in Little China line but that is not to say it was not used before the release date or after for that matter. Tough game. 
Topper


----------



## JimH (Nov 6, 2006)

bwaites said:


> Interesting, I found both those quotes in other movies!


I think you'll find that a lot. Many of the greatest movie quotes get a lot of reuse. I always think of "badges, we don't no stinking badges" as coming from Blazing saddles, but that's not it's origin. Check out the many uses of this phrase.


----------



## Brighteyez (Nov 6, 2006)

Treasure of Sierra Madre 
Alfonso Bedoya's character, Gold Hat.


*EDIT* forgot the quote again
"Atticus says cheating a black man is ten times worse than cheating a white." 





wmpwi said:


> An easier one: "_Badges? We ain't got no badges. We don't need no badges. I don't have to show you any stinking badges."_


----------



## JimH (Nov 6, 2006)

Looks like a gave away the secret to wmpwi's latest - kept getting the damned "server busy message"


----------



## JimH (Nov 6, 2006)

Brighteyez, your turn. We need a movie quote from you.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Nov 6, 2006)

Brighteyez said:


> *EDIT* forgot the quote again
> "Atticus says cheating a black man is ten times worse than cheating a white."



Jem in To Kill a Mockingbird...

JM-99


----------



## Brighteyez (Nov 6, 2006)

The quote references Atticus, but it wasn't Atticus who was referring to himself in the Bob Dole demeanor though  i.e. The line is from someone other than Atticus (Gregory Peck)



Jumpmaster said:


> Atticus Finch in To Kill a Mockingbird...
> 
> How about --
> "It's better to live on one's feet than to die on one's knees."
> ...


----------



## Jumpmaster (Nov 6, 2006)

Brighteyez said:


> The quote references Atticus, but it wasn't Atticus who was referring to himself in the Bob Dole demeanor though  i.e. The line is from someone other than Atticus (Gregory Peck)



Oh, snap...sorry, I had a very long, arduous weekend.

It was by Jem, actually...

I am very tired. I think I will take off tomorrow. 

JM-99
...that was pretty funny though..."Bob Dole demeanor..."


----------



## Brighteyez (Nov 6, 2006)

Bingo! Proceed...

Actually I had one of those senior moments and hand to think a bit about who the guy was who always carried a pen in his hand  


Jumpmaster said:


> Oh, snap...sorry, I had a very long, arduous weekend.
> 
> It was by Jem, actually...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jumpmaster (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok...anyone got this one?

"It's better to live on one's feet than to die on one's knees."

JM-99


----------



## AlphaTea (Nov 7, 2006)

Jumpmaster said:


> Ok...anyone got this one?
> 
> "It's better to live on one's feet than to die on one's knees."
> 
> JM-99


Marlon Brando in Viva Zapata?


----------



## Jumpmaster (Nov 7, 2006)

Nope.

JM-99


----------



## JimH (Nov 7, 2006)

Jumpmaster said:


> Ok...anyone got this one?
> 
> "It's better to live on one's feet than to die on one's knees."
> 
> JM-99



Catch-22 ?


----------



## rik (Nov 7, 2006)

Jumpmaster said:


> Ok...anyone got this one?
> 
> "It's better to live on one's feet than to die on one's knees."
> 
> JM-99



Captain Nately in Catch 22.


If I'm right, try this one:

"My name is Kit Kat. This is not a dream"


----------



## Cliffnopus (Nov 7, 2006)

Mispost, sorry.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Nov 7, 2006)

rik said:


> Captain Nately in Catch 22.



Right movie, wrong character.

JM-99


----------



## cslinger (Nov 7, 2006)

> "My name is Kit Kat. This is not a dream"



Hudson Hawke, David Carusoe talking to Bruce Willis with cue cards.

Do I get to do one now?


----------



## Jumpmaster (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, techincally mine was not answered completely yet, but...whatever...

JM-99


----------



## cslinger (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry didn't know it had to be a full answer. Don't want to step on anybody's toes. 

Chris


----------



## Jumpmaster (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah, I think you're right...everyone else has been putting the character, but probably no one cares.

Feel free...

JM-99


----------



## cslinger (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok I am going to put one out there. Feel free to smack me if I have broken the rules.

"Ever kill anybody?"
"I hurt a guy's feelings once."

Chris


----------



## Brighteyez (Nov 7, 2006)

Best I can tell, it should be either JimH or Rik's turn to throw one out as they were the ones that got Jumpmaster's quote.

So go smack yourself 



cslinger said:


> Ok I am going to put one out there. Feel free to smack me if I have broken the rules.


----------



## cslinger (Nov 7, 2006)

> So go smack yourself



Will this suffice?


----------



## Brock (Nov 7, 2006)

"Negative... I am a meat popsicle"


----------



## Brighteyez (Nov 7, 2006)

Crap ... Rik did post one and you guessed it. So I guess it is your turn after all. Mea Culpa 

Lemme borrow that will ya








cslinger said:


> Will this suffice?


----------



## Jumpmaster (Nov 7, 2006)

Yep...since the character is not required, it looks like it is JimH's turn.

JM-99


----------



## Brighteyez (Nov 7, 2006)

*EDIT Retracted response* in deference to it being Jim H's turn.



cslinger said:


> "Ever kill anybody?"
> "I hurt a guy's feelings once."
> 
> Chris


----------



## JimH (Nov 7, 2006)

An easy one

"What we've got here is a failure to communicate"


----------



## Wutda (Nov 7, 2006)

JimH said:


> An easy one
> 
> "What we've got here is a failure to communicate"



Cool Hand Luke

ETA: "A gun is just a tool. No better and no worse than any other tool, a shovel--or an axe or a saddle or a stove or anything. Think of it always that way. A gun is as good, and as bad, as the man who carries it. Remember that."


----------



## Brighteyez (Nov 7, 2006)

Major Payne played by Damon Wayans



JimH said:


> An easy one
> 
> "What we've got here is a failure to communicate"


----------



## JimH (Nov 7, 2006)

Wutda said:


> Cool Hand Luke


Correct - Struther Martin talking to Paul newman


----------



## Wutda (Nov 7, 2006)

JimH said:


> Correct - Struther Martin talking to Paul newman



Woohoo!!! My quote is easy...

"A gun is just a tool. No better and no worse than any other tool, a shovel, or an axe or a saddle or a stove or anything. Think of it always that way. A gun is as good, and as bad, as the man who carries it. Remember that."


----------



## cslinger (Nov 7, 2006)

Shane.

Am I right, can I do a quote now?


----------



## Wutda (Nov 7, 2006)

cslinger said:


> Shane.
> 
> Am I right, can I do a quote now?



Y'up, you're right. Your turn.


----------



## cslinger (Nov 7, 2006)

How about an easy one from a board gun nut.

"Good.....Bad.....I'm the one with the gun."

Chris


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Brock said:


> "Negative... I am a meat popsicle"



Korben Dallas, The Fifth Element 


Quote:

"Must go faster, must go faster."


----------



## digitaleos (Nov 7, 2006)

Diesel_Bomber said:


> Korben Dallas, The Fifth Element
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jeff Goldblum as David Levinson in "Independance Day"


----------



## digitaleos (Nov 7, 2006)

Here's an easy one for you guys.

"You see, Jason was my son and today is his birthday"


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Nov 7, 2006)

digitaleos said:


> Jeff Goldblum as David Levinson in "Independance Day"



Bingo! Jeff Goldblum also says exactly the same line as Dr. Ian Malcom in "Jurassic Park."


----------



## turbodog (Nov 7, 2006)

So what's the current outstanding question now?


----------



## digitaleos (Nov 7, 2006)

turbodog, see post #62  

Chris


----------



## Brighteyez (Nov 7, 2006)

The last quote that was within the chain of events was from *clsinger *

There seems to have been a couple crashers in the intervening posts. 



turbodog said:


> So what's the current outstanding question now?


----------



## AlphaTea (Nov 7, 2006)

cslinger said:


> How about an easy one from a board gun nut.
> 
> "Good.....Bad.....I'm the one with the gun."
> 
> Chris


 
Bruce Campbell as Ash
Army of Darkness


----------



## digitaleos (Nov 7, 2006)

Brighteyez said:


> The last quote that was within the chain of events was from *clsinger *
> 
> There seems to have been a couple crashers in the intervening posts.


 
 I thought that was already answered, sorry.  

Chris


----------



## Brighteyez (Nov 7, 2006)

As I saw it (and I could be wrong) there appears to have been a posting that interjected a quote and your postings fell into the chain that propagated from that quote that was just thown in rather than the original thread.



digitaleos said:


> I thought that was already answered, sorry.
> 
> Chris


----------



## Jumpmaster (Nov 7, 2006)

Deleted.


----------



## Brighteyez (Nov 7, 2006)

Total out of left field guest from a very faint memory, but was it from some movie called "Blood"? Sorry, don't know any of the characters and barely remember seeing the movie.



cslinger said:


> How about an easy one from a board gun nut.
> 
> "Good.....Bad.....I'm the one with the gun."
> 
> Chris


----------



## Jumpmaster (Nov 7, 2006)

Nah...I was going to answer, but someone else had already posted the right answer...Ash in Army of Darkness.

JM-99


----------



## cslinger (Nov 7, 2006)

You guys got it.....Shop Smart, Shop S-MART. It was indeed Ash from AOD.


----------



## Brighteyez (Nov 7, 2006)

So I guess it's *AlphaTea*'s turn to post a quote?



cslinger said:


> You guys got it.....Shop Smart, Shop S-MART. It was indeed Ash from AOD.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Nov 7, 2006)

Brighteyez said:


> So I guess it's *AlphaTea*'s turn to post a quote?



Yes, I believe that is correct...

JM-99


----------



## AlphaTea (Nov 7, 2006)

"A fella could have a pretty good weekend in Vegas with all that stuff!"


----------



## cslinger (Nov 7, 2006)

Its either 
Dr. Strangelove or 3000 Miles to Las Vegas.

My gut says Strangelove but I cannot for the life of me remember the scene.

Chris


----------



## JimH (Nov 7, 2006)

cslinger said:


> Its either
> Dr. Strangelove or 3000 Miles to Las Vegas.
> 
> My gut says Strangelove but I cannot for the life of me remember the scene.
> ...


As soon as I read the words "A fella", I thought of Slim Pickens. Cslinger, I believe you have a winner there. I always laugh when I think of Slim Pickens riding that bomb at the end of the movie.


----------



## cslinger (Nov 7, 2006)

Are we sure that Strangelove is correct?


----------



## Omega Man (Nov 7, 2006)

wow, sorry, totally missed a whole page...


----------



## Jumpmaster (Nov 7, 2006)

Omega Man said:


> Ash from Army of Darkness, talking to Bad Ash. Little Goody Two-Shoes!!



You're a few posts behind and yes, Dr. Strangelove was correct.

JM-99


----------



## LowBat (Nov 7, 2006)

cslinger said:


> Are we sure that Strangelove is correct?


Yes it's correct. He and his flight crew were going over the contents of their survival kits when Major Kong (Slim Pickens) spoke that line.


----------



## cslinger (Nov 7, 2006)

Cool.

How about......

"And I would have gotten away with it too, if it wasn't for you meddling sons a bi..........."


----------



## LowBat (Nov 8, 2006)

I remember that movie. It was Scrappy Doo from the Scooby Doo movie.


----------



## LowBat (Nov 8, 2006)

My favorite movie line from a cult comedy classic.

"Yes, yes, you must give us all a good spanking! And after the spanking, the oral sex."


----------



## d'mo (Nov 8, 2006)

Newt to Sir Galihad in Monty Python's Search for the Holy Grail. That's a classic!

Can I quote from a book? I so, here goes, If not, I'll change it to a movie quote. From a book:

"Shooting an elephant at point blank range in some ways is easier than tracking down and swatting a wasp, but the elephant is much more troublesome if you miss"


----------



## sniper (Nov 8, 2006)

bwaites said:


> Sniper you cheated, you have to come up with the quote answer before you can post one!



Oh, Poppycock! 

But, since the more anally oriented choose to interpret it as "cheating"; Oh, well. Pick up your marbles and go home!

Gorn: Thanks. :twothumbs I just wanted to find out what the movie was. The star was a plus. I'm gonna try to find it on VHS, so I can see if it was really as bad as I remember. 


Got another'n: "That's not a knife, THIS is a knife!"

And another or so: "N.Y.P.D.-- Knock Yo' Punk *** Down."

" Windage and elevation, Mrs._______, windage and elevation!"

"I'm Baaack!" Hint: "WELCOME TO EARTH!"


----------



## TedTheLed (Nov 8, 2006)

Crocodile Dundee, Mic! 2 ez


----------



## sniper (Nov 8, 2006)

TedTheLed said:


> Crocodile Dundee, Mic! 2 ez


 Close, and good try. Now, how 'bout the others??


----------



## COMMANDR (Nov 8, 2006)

One of my favs, is when Rutger Hauer, as Roy in Blade Runner is dying and says these lines.

*Like Tears In Rain*

_I've seen things you people wouldn't believe_
_Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion._
_I watched sea beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser Gate._
_All those moments will be lost in time_
_Like tears in rain. _
-- Rutger Hauer, as Roy, in Blade Runner 

Gary


----------



## TedTheLed (Nov 8, 2006)

1. waddaya mean "close" ? 
2. Terrorist Generation
3.___Mrs. Langdon (??)
4. Independance Day, Randy Quaid; "I'm baack.."





here's mine; (ez 2  )

"Alright, I'll blow that vending machine open, but if you don't get the president on the line, you'll have to answer to the Coca Cola Company.."


----------



## chmsam (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey, I was right! Col. "Bat" Guano in "Dr. Strangelove."

So, here's a good one:

"Are you okay?"
"Peachy, Kate. The world's my oyster, except for the fact that I just rammed a wooden stake in my brother's heart because he turned into a vampire, even though I don't believe in vampires. Aside from that unfortunate business, everything's hunky-dory."


----------



## turbodog (Nov 8, 2006)

crocodile dundee
cd to journalist

men in black
will smith to alien

???

independence day
randy quaid




sniper said:


> Got another'n: "That's not a knife, THIS is a knife!"
> 
> And another or so: "N.Y.P.D.-- Knock Yo' Punk *** Down."
> 
> ...


----------



## turbodog (Nov 8, 2006)

dusk till dawn




chmsam said:


> Hey, I was right! Col. "Bat" Guano in "Dr. Strangelove."
> 
> So, here's a good one:
> 
> ...


----------



## sniper (Nov 8, 2006)

turbodog said:


> crocodile dundee
> cd to journalist
> 
> men in black
> ...




CD II, I think, but it is too good a line. Maybe they used it both.

Yup, MIB

John Wayne in "The Horse Soldiers" . 

Will Smith to alien fighter pilot, and Randy Quaid/Independence day. 

Well Done!


----------



## sniper (Nov 8, 2006)

TedTheLed said:


> 1. waddaya mean "close" ?
> 2. Terrorist Generation
> 3.___Mrs. Langdon (??)
> 4. Independance Day, Randy Quaid; "I'm baack.."
> ...




1. As in almost. CD II , IIRC.

2. Men In Black. Will Smith to alien



3. Dunno her name either, but it was John Wayne from the "Horse Soldiers"

4. Randy, right! Will Smith to alien fighter pilot.

You did good!


----------



## turbodog (Nov 8, 2006)

They might have used this in cd2, but I know for 100% that it was in cd1.




sniper said:


> Got another'n: "That's not a knife, THIS is a knife!"


----------



## chmsam (Nov 8, 2006)

Was it Ann Langdon (Marian McCargo) or Margaret Langdon (Lee Merriwether)?


NOPE! They were in The Undefeated. Hey, was there a Mrs. Langdon in the Horse Soldiers or was it The Undefeated?

Egads, I'm getting waaayyy too deep into this.

I'm soooo confused...


----------



## sniper (Nov 8, 2006)

turbodog said:


> They might have used this in cd2, but I know for 100% that it was in cd1.


 Now I have to watch it and see for sure!


----------



## bwaites (Nov 8, 2006)

Can we get this restarted, one quote at a time please!!

WAY too much and too many quotes going!


----------



## JimH (Nov 8, 2006)

bwaites said:


> Can we get this restarted, one quote at a time please!!
> 
> WAY too much and too many quotes going!


Thanks, Bill. Why don't you restart it with a single quote. Remember folks, you have to correctly name the movie of the previous quote before you can post your own quote. If in doubt about the correctness of your answer, ask for confirmation before posting your own quote. And only one quote per turn. 

After all this is not a regular thread, it's a game thread. The rules are in post #1.

Go for it Bill.


----------



## sniper (Nov 8, 2006)

Oops, guys, I do seem to have caused a bit of difficulty. Unintended, I assure you. Apologies. I will go and sin no more.(Uh huh!)


----------



## iamerror (Nov 9, 2006)

Since no one has started a new quote, I'll start one if it is okay.


"No more rhymes now, I mean it." ..."Anybody want a peanut?"


----------



## JimH (Nov 9, 2006)

iamerror said:


> Since no one has started a new quote, I'll start one if it is okay.
> 
> 
> "No more rhymes now, I mean it." ..."Anybody want a peanut?"


You got it. Looks like we are off and running again. Thanks for jumping in.


----------



## Meeshi_ma (Nov 9, 2006)

iamerror said:


> Since no one has started a new quote, I'll start one if it is okay.
> 
> 
> "No more rhymes now, I mean it." ..."Anybody want a peanut?"




Ooh me! 

Fezik (sp?) to Vinzinni - Princess Bride


----------



## Meeshi_ma (Nov 9, 2006)

I'll do an easy one to keep this going:

"If someone asks if you are a god, you say, "yes!""

Have fun!


----------



## cslinger (Nov 9, 2006)

Ghostbusters baby!!! "RAY!!!! The next time someone asks if you are a god....YOU SAY YES!!!." "Aim for the flattop!" God I love that movie. 


How about. This one might be kinda tough.

"I saw a sign Phyllis!!!!"


----------



## Manzerick (Nov 9, 2006)

"he called the *hit poop!!!"


----------



## Omega Man (Nov 9, 2006)

_How about. This one might be kinda tough.

"I saw a sign Phyllis!!!!"_ 

AH, Quick Change, Randy Quaid to Geena Davis while driving before they got to the mexican town!
I used to watch that movie alllll the time.

I'll wait for cslinger to comfirm before posting a quote.


----------



## cslinger (Nov 9, 2006)

Good job. I love that look on Randy Quaid's face when he says that.

You are up.

In case anybody is wondering I am bored outta my skull today at work so I will likely be watching this thread all day.

Chris


----------



## Omega Man (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok, here goes, I had a real hard time chooseing one quote from this movie, since I have the whole thing belovedly memorized:

"Son, you got a panty on your head..."


----------



## TedTheLed (Nov 9, 2006)

hey what am I chopped liver I got at least 2.5 out of 4 right up there -- and my line was;

"Alright, I'll blow that vending machine open, but if you don't get the president on the line, you'll have to answer to the Coca Cola Company.."

(I did edit the line in a few minutes later so maybe you missed it.. it's easy, anyway..) done.


----------



## cslinger (Nov 9, 2006)

"Alright, I'll blow that vending machine open, but if you don't get the president on the line, you'll have to answer to the Coca Cola Company.."

Dr. Strangelove again I think

"Son, you got a panty on your head..."

Raising Arizona and I am damn sure of that one. 

Am I correct?


----------



## Omega Man (Nov 9, 2006)

You sure are, whatta movie, too!
Go again cslinger.


----------



## cslinger (Nov 9, 2006)

Moderately difficult one.

"Afterwards we have a few beers and **** for distance"
"Really? for us it's accuracy."


----------



## TedTheLed (Nov 9, 2006)

Memorable Quotes from Gung Ho (1986)
Hunt Stevenson: Afterwards we have a few beers and **** for distance. Kazihiro: For us it's accuracy. Browse titles in the movie quotes section by letter: ...
www.imdb.com/title/tt0091159/quotes - 30k - Cached - Similar pages

 I win again!


"I can't write. and I can't read. and I like to watch TV..."


----------



## cslinger (Nov 9, 2006)

Ya cheater. 

I have no idea where your quote is from. Doesn't even ring a bell.

Chris


----------



## Omega Man (Nov 9, 2006)

cslinger said:


> Ya cheater.
> 
> Chris


Yeeeeah, once I saw IMDB has a search quote feature, I wondered too....


----------



## TedTheLed (Nov 9, 2006)

ok I'll give another line

"In a garden, growth has its season...as long as the roots are not severed, all is well, and all will be well in the garden." 

(one of the greatest movies of all time too)


----------



## cslinger (Nov 9, 2006)

Wild arse guess.

Midnight In the Garden of Good and Evil??????


----------



## Omega Man (Nov 9, 2006)

cslinger said:


> Wild arse guess.
> 
> Midnight In the Garden of Good and Evil??????


 I wanted to say "Roots" so bad before I left for work...


----------



## SkinlessMonkey (Nov 9, 2006)

Secret Garden?



TedTheLed said:


> ok I'll give another line
> 
> "In a garden, growth has its season...as long as the roots are not severed, all is well, and all will be well in the garden."
> 
> (one of the greatest movies of all time too)


----------



## TedTheLed (Nov 10, 2006)

nope and nope  (and congrats on not cheating!  ) 

..another line:

"Life is a state of mind."


----------



## GJW (Nov 10, 2006)

Chance (Peter Sellers), in _Being There_.


----------



## GJW (Nov 10, 2006)

Here's mine:
"Now, if one of you gentlemen would be so kind as to give my lady friend here a glass of cheap white wine, I'm going down the hall to find the can. I talk so much sometimes, I forget to go."


----------



## TedTheLed (Nov 10, 2006)

GJW 

another good line from the same movie--

Chance, while riding in a car; "It's like watching television only you can see a lot further."

your line; I haven't a clue.. but I do have a goo.. 

(later) 

ok I cheated; here's a nother clue to GJ's --
"..
Willie Wang: Who do you think is the murderer? 
Sidney Wang: Must sleep on it. Will know in morning when wake up. 
Willie Wang: But what if you don't wake up? 
Sidney Wang: Then YOU did it..."

..funny movie!


----------



## GJW (Nov 10, 2006)

Posting clues to *my* quote!
The nerve!

And such an obvious clue too.


----------



## TedTheLed (Nov 10, 2006)

no takers? well, maybe it's time for YOU to post another clue..?


----------



## GJW (Nov 11, 2006)

How 'bout a quote from a less esoteric movie?

"You know you can't just run and shoot people in the knee-caps with double barreled shotgun 'cause you're pissed at them."


----------



## Bob_G (Nov 11, 2006)

Murder by Death.

"The right guy at the wrong time don't mean sh*t pal."

Bonus/hint (both movies from the same director/writer.)

"You have perfection about you. Your eyes have music. Your heart's the best part of your body. And when you move, every man, woman and child is forced to watch."


----------



## TedTheLed (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't know but it sounds like a line from a book called, I think; "Harry Was Beautiful" -- the line was something about ' Harry was so beautiful the animals in the zoo would turn and watch as he walked by..'


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok...how about this one...

"Make it tight, doc...get me back in this sh!t..."


----------



## OCD (Mar 18, 2010)

angelofwar said:


> Ok...how about this one...
> 
> "Make it tight, doc...get me back in this sh!t..."



Bruce willis...tears of the sun


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 19, 2010)

baterija said:


> "A thousand innocent people get killed every day! But a millionaire's pet gets detonated, and you're marked for life. "


I think we're still supposed to be working on baterija's quote. :thinking:


----------



## baterija (Mar 19, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> I think we're still supposed to be working on baterija's quote. :thinking:



If I read the rules right in the first post.  A second quote from the same movie as a hint.



> "So what's your business?"
> "Professional killer."
> "You get dental with that?"


----------



## DonShock (Mar 19, 2010)

John Cusack as Martin Blank in
"Grosse Point Blank"


----------



## fisk-king (Mar 19, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> I think we're still supposed to be working on baterija's quote. :thinking:


 

thats correct:thumbsup: If Don Shock answered it correctly then he has it next.:wave: If not Baterija still has control.


----------



## Empath (Mar 19, 2010)

Keep in mind that many lines from classic movies are not suitable for CPF's Cafe. They'll be removed, even if it interferes with the smooth progression of the game. (A couple have been already)


----------



## fisk-king (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry Empath we'll keep it clean


----------



## baterija (Mar 19, 2010)

Don was correct. His turn.


----------



## DonShock (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll do the best I can with the typing:

"Bloooooooowwwwwwnnnnnnnn Up, Sir!"


----------



## fisk-king (Mar 20, 2010)

poor Hulka

Stripes?


----------



## DonShock (Mar 21, 2010)

That's the one. I wasn't sure I could get it across with the typing.

You're up!


----------



## fisk-king (Mar 22, 2010)

Prison & rehab changed me...all these blankets saved my life.


----------



## Darvis (Mar 22, 2010)

Just watched that the other night... Walk Hard!

Here ya go: "Go this way- very fast. If something gets in your way, turn."


----------



## fisk-king (Mar 22, 2010)

U got it Right Darvis:thumbsup: u're up


----------



## Lost Hawaiian (Mar 22, 2010)

Darvis said:


> Just watched that the other night... Walk Hard!
> 
> Here ya go: "Go this way- very fast. If something gets in your way, turn."



Is that Monique (Diane Franklin) to Lane (John Cusack) in "Better Off Dead"?


----------



## Darvis (Mar 22, 2010)

It is indeed!! A classic if I must say so myself... Over to you Lost Hawaiian.


----------



## Lost Hawaiian (Mar 22, 2010)

hmm...okay, in the same genre...

"I've got a trig mid-term tomorrow, and I'm being chased by Guido the killer pimp!"


----------



## JB5 (Mar 22, 2010)

Lost Hawaiian said:


> "I've got a trig mid-term tomorrow, and I'm being chased by Guido the killer pimp!"


 

I'm pretty sure it's Risky Buisness

Here's one from one of my favorite movies. "Someone once wrote ''Hell is the impossibility of reason.'' That's what this place feels like. Hell"


----------



## Lost Hawaiian (Mar 22, 2010)

Risky Business it is!


----------



## JB5 (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice!! Since this jumped to a new page I will post my line again.

Here's one from one of my favorite movies. "Someone once wrote ''Hell is the impossibility of reason.'' That's what this place feels like. Hell"


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Mar 23, 2010)

Is that the line Charlie Sheen says to himself in 'Platoon'.
I've only seen that movie about 30 times.


----------



## JB5 (Mar 23, 2010)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Is that the line Charlie Sheen says to himself in 'Platoon'.
> I've only seen that movie about 30 times.


 
Yes it is. I too have seen it many times. Great movie.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Mar 23, 2010)

I guess it's my turn.

"What's happening to my special purpose"


----------



## JB5 (Mar 24, 2010)

Its funny, I havent see this movie in for ever and then just a few days ago it was on and I watched it for a while. 

That is from "The Jerk" right?


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Mar 24, 2010)

Correct.Another great line from that movie...."For one dollar I'll guess you weight, your height, or your sex".

Who's next?


----------



## JB5 (Mar 24, 2010)

Guess that would be me.

"Is it better to be feared or respected? And I say is it too much to ask for both?"


----------



## Alex K. (Mar 24, 2010)

Here's mine...

Roads? Where we're going, we don't need roads. (Doc Brown, Back to the Future)

Yes, I know that line is lame, but it is the only memorable clean one I know.:twothumbs


----------



## baterija (Mar 24, 2010)

JB5 said:


> "Is it better to be feared or respected? And I say is it too much to ask for both?"



Iron Man

"I remember every detail. The Germans wore gray, you wore blue."


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 25, 2010)

baterija said:


> Iron Man
> 
> "I remember every detail. The Germans wore gray, you wore blue."


Casablanca?


----------



## fisk-king (Mar 25, 2010)

Alex K. said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> Roads? Where we're going, we don't need roads. (Doc Brown, Back to the Future)
> 
> Yes, I know that line is lame, but it is the only memorable clean one I know.:twothumbs



Hello Alex

You must answer the current quote in question in order to post your own quote. This allows the game to keep going. 

edit: Nevermind. Didn't see u had answered your own quote.


----------



## baterija (Mar 30, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> Casablanca?



Ooops I don't check for a couple days and kill the game. Yes it's Casablanca.


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 30, 2010)

Alright, this is not my favorite movie, but one of my favorite movie quotes!

"What one man can do, another can do".


----------



## fisk-king (May 16, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> Alright, this is not my favorite movie, but one of my favorite movie quotes!
> 
> "What one man can do, another can do".




The Edge


----------



## kaichu dento (May 17, 2010)

fisk-king said:


> The Edge


You got it!


----------



## fisk-king (May 18, 2010)

Thanks Pete

" it puts the lotion on it's skin, now!!"
" say it brother don't spray it, dang!!"


----------



## nbp (May 18, 2010)

Joe Dirt!


----------



## kaichu dento (May 18, 2010)

fisk-king said:


> Thanks Pete
> 
> " it puts the lotion on it's skin, now!!"


That's from Silence of the Lambs, but why did you use two quotes from different movies? :thinking:


----------



## keeftea (May 18, 2010)

fisk-king said:


> Thanks Pete
> 
> " it puts the lotion on it's skin, now!!"
> " say it brother don't spray it, dang!!"



Silence of the lambs, not sure of the second

"Danny, do you do drugs? Everyday. So what's the problem?


----------



## kaichu dento (May 18, 2010)

Keeftea, next in line would be either Nbp or myself, but we're waiting for response from Fisk-king to weigh in.


----------



## nbp (May 18, 2010)

> kaichu dento said:
> 
> 
> > That's from Silence of the Lambs, but why did you use two quotes from different movies? :thinking:



That's one interchange in Joe Dirt, when David Spade is captured by Buffalo Bob or whatever his name is, and is kept in the hole in the floor. It's a play off of S.O.T.L.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 18, 2010)

nbp said:


> That's one interchange in Joe Dirt, when David Spade is captured by Buffalo Bob or whatever his name is, and is kept in the hole in the floor. It's a play off of S.O.T.L.


Well it sounds like you're the next one then!


----------



## nbp (May 19, 2010)

"You just shook your head, that doesn't make you happy?"
"My brains, your strength, and his steel against sixty men, and you think a little head jiggle is going to make me happy? Hmm?"


----------



## carbine15 (May 19, 2010)

nbp said:


> "You just shook your head, that doesn't make you happy?"
> "My brains, your strength, and his steel against sixty men, and you think a little head jiggle is going to make me happy? Hmm?"


_The Princess Bride_ - Fezzik and Westley as Westley recovers from his resurrection potion and they plan their "storming the castle."
---
question: "Where'd you go psycho boy?"
answer: "I felt like destroying something beautiful."


----------



## keeftea (May 19, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> Keeftea, next in line would be either Nbp or myself, but we're waiting for response from Fisk-king to weigh in.



My apologies


----------



## fisk-king (May 19, 2010)

nbp said:


> That's one interchange in Joe Dirt, when David Spade is captured by Buffalo Bob or whatever his name is, and is kept in the hole in the floor. It's a play off of S.O.T.L.


 


you are correct


----------



## MorePower (May 19, 2010)

carbine15 said:


> question: "Where'd you go psycho boy?"
> answer: "I felt like destroying something beautiful."




Fight Club


----------



## fisk-king (May 19, 2010)

carbine15 said:


> ---
> question: "Where'd you go psycho boy?"
> answer: "I felt like destroying something beautiful."



Fight Club 

I'll post after confirmation if it's correct.:wink:


----------



## carbine15 (May 20, 2010)

fisk-king said:


> Fight Club
> 
> I'll post after confirmation if it's correct.:wink:


But you already know that it is. :laughing:


----------



## kaichu dento (May 20, 2010)

keeftea said:


> My apologies


No problems. It's hard to keep track sometimes. :thumbsup:


----------



## fisk-king (May 21, 2010)

thanks Carbine15

"This is your receipt for your husband...and this is my receipt
for your receipt."


----------



## gswitter (May 21, 2010)

fisk-king said:


> "This is your receipt for your husband...and this is my receipt for your receipt."


Brazil


----------



## MorePower (May 21, 2010)

fisk-king said:


> Fight Club
> 
> I'll post after confirmation if it's correct.:wink:





carbine15 said:


> But you already know that it is. :laughing:



Not that it really matters, but I did post the correct answer 3 minutes before *fisk-king* did...


----------



## fisk-king (May 21, 2010)

gswitter said:


> Brazil


 you are correct



MorePower said:


> Not that it really matters, but I did post the correct answer 3 minutes before *fisk-king* did...


 

 I am so sorry. I sincerely did not see your post. Please accept my apologies.

Fisk

p.s. for me not obeying the rules please feel free to give me a icon slap to the face


----------



## MorePower (May 21, 2010)

fisk-king said:


> I am so sorry. I sincerely did not see your post. Please accept my apologies.
> 
> Fisk
> 
> p.s. for me not obeying the rules please feel free to give me a icon slap to the face



No worries. :thumbsup:


----------



## gswitter (May 21, 2010)

fisk-king said:


> you are correct



Mayor: "I'm as liberal as the next guy..."
Sheriff: (interrupting) "...if the next guy's a redneck."


----------



## 1wrx7 (May 23, 2010)

gswitter said:


> Mayor: "I'm as liberal as the next guy..."
> Sheriff: (interrupting) "...if the next guy's a redneck."


 

Lone Star.... Chris Cooper is a great actor.

Now I finally get a chance to play, everyother time I've viewed this thread it's been in waiting limbo. Great idea for a game


"I have all of the characteristics of a human being" ............


----------



## gswitter (May 24, 2010)

1wrx7 said:


> Lone Star.... Chris Cooper is a great actor.


Yup. Great line that's easy to miss because Cooper's delivery is very subtle.


----------



## gswitter (May 25, 2010)

gswitter said:


> *Mayor*: "I'm as liberal as the next guy..."
> Sheriff: (interrupting) "...if the next guy's a redneck."


A quick correction... I hadn't seen the film in close to a decade, and remembered the first line spoken by the Mayor. It was actually spoken by a bartender.


----------



## StarHalo (May 25, 2010)

1wrx7 said:


> "I have all of the characteristics of a human being" ............



American Psycho :thumbsup:


----------



## 1wrx7 (May 25, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> American Psycho :thumbsup:


 
I've always loved that movie because of just how twisted it was. There are a lot of good quotes from that movie but my favorite one is a little too graphic for this game. 

Your turn StarHalo:nana:


----------



## StarHalo (May 25, 2010)

Bonus picture round, name the line and the movie:

What does she want for breakfast?


----------



## gswitter (May 25, 2010)

Blueberry pancakes with maple syrup.


----------



## StarHalo (May 26, 2010)

gswitter said:


> Blueberry pancakes with maple syrup.



From the cinematic crown jewel of my generation, Pulp Fiction. Well done :thumbsup:

You're up..


----------



## gswitter (May 26, 2010)

May not be a classic to anyone besides me, but it one of my favorites, and I was just reminded of it after getting an e-mail announcing a new DVD release:

"I wrote a poem for you... I was in a bar. I was possessed. Inspired beyond belief. I grabbed a napkin and scrawled it out in one huge burst of creativity. It was a beautiful poem. But I spilt my beer on it and now I can't remember how it went."


----------



## carbine15 (May 26, 2010)

Good one. I have no idea but I know that the Internets aren't helping me cheat. Good one!


----------



## ninemm (May 26, 2010)

carbine15 said:


> Good one. I have no idea but I know that the Internets aren't helping me cheat. Good one!


 
Ditto, no help from Google.


----------



## gswitter (May 26, 2010)

That was considered. Not only is it my favorite (extended) line of the film, it's also absent from the IMDB's Memorable Quotes page. 

I actually Googled for it as well, hoping to avoid typing it in, but ultimately had to consult a hard copy of the screenplay.


----------



## carbine15 (May 26, 2010)

gswitter said:


> I actually Googled for it as well, hoping to avoid typing it in, but ultimately had to consult a hard copy of the screenplay.



Yeah, you're gonna win the game.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 27, 2010)

carbine15 said:


> Good one. I have no idea but I know that the Internets aren't helping me cheat. Good one!


Yeah, if I don't know the lines I don't bother. It's kind of fun just to see what we know, as opposed to what we can look up.


----------



## gswitter (May 27, 2010)

I'm not entirely clear on the rules (were they ever really clarified?), but it looks like I'm supposed to add another quote from the same film if no one gets it. I'll give it a day to ripen (rot?) first.


----------



## StarHalo (May 27, 2010)

My wife is guessing Barfly..


----------



## gswitter (May 28, 2010)

gswitter said:


> May not be a classic to anyone besides me, but it one of my favorites, and I was just reminded of it after getting an e-mail announcing a new DVD release:
> 
> "I wrote a poem for you... I was in a bar. I was possessed. Inspired beyond belief. I grabbed a napkin and scrawled it out in one huge burst of creativity. It was a beautiful poem. But I spilt my beer on it and now I can't remember how it went."


Alright, let's add another line...

"Listen pal, you can't just waltz in here, use my toaster and spout universal truths without qualification!"

(and I promise to choose a less obscure film next time )


----------



## MorePower (May 28, 2010)

gswitter said:


> Alright, let's add another line...
> 
> "Listen pal, you can't just waltz in here, use my toaster and spout universal truths without qualification!"
> 
> (and I promise to choose a less obscure film next time )



Surviving Desire


----------



## gswitter (May 28, 2010)

MorePower said:


> Surviving Desire


Indeed.

You're up.


----------



## MorePower (May 28, 2010)

gswitter said:


> Indeed.
> 
> You're up.



"Listen, Nathanial, I've been working in steel mills since I was nine years old, ever since I ran away from the honor farm."


----------



## carbine15 (May 29, 2010)

Cabin Boy.


----------



## carbine15 (May 30, 2010)

This one is from my new favorite post-apocalyptic movie:


*"I tell him, "When you dream about bad things happening it shows you're still fighting; You're still alive. It's when you start to dream about good things you should start to worry.*""


----------



## gswitter (May 30, 2010)

carbine15 said:


> This one is from my new favorite post-apocalyptic movie:
> 
> *"I tell him, "When you dream about bad things happening it shows you're still fighting; You're still alive. It's when you start to dream about good things you should start to worry.*""


The Road

I really liked this movie as well. Nearly put it on again last night, in fact. (Opted for the frenetic energy of Smokin' Aces instead.)


----------



## gswitter (May 30, 2010)

Here's an easy one (and a good general life lesson to boot):

"Alright, alright, alright... I'll tell you what to do. Go that way really fast. If something gets in your way... turn."


----------



## fisk-king (May 31, 2010)

gswitter said:


> Here's an easy one (and a good general life lesson to boot):
> 
> "Alright, alright, alright... I'll tell you what to do. Go that way really fast. If something gets in your way... turn."




Oh heck:thinking: Is that the one where he has the sweet black Camaro and the cute foreign exchange student ? Can't remember the title unless its another one of his *old* films.


----------



## nbp (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't remember that line so much but the movie you described is Better Off Dead.


----------



## gswitter (Jun 1, 2010)

Better Off Dead, indeed.


----------



## nbp (Jun 1, 2010)

One of a million great lines in this favorite of our family:

"Don't you have some kind of line for celebrities, or emergencies?...I'm both! I'm a celebrity in an emergency!"


----------



## MorePower (Jun 2, 2010)

nbp said:


> One of a million great lines in this favorite of our family:
> 
> "Don't you have some kind of line for celebrities, or emergencies?...I'm both! I'm a celebrity in an emergency!"



Groundhog Day?


----------



## nbp (Jun 2, 2010)

Yessiree! Groundhog Day it is. That movie makes me laugh no matter how many times I see it.


----------



## MorePower (Jun 2, 2010)

"Tanqueray and Tab and keep 'em comin'."


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 4, 2010)

Lol, Kingpin! A classic movie.


----------



## MorePower (Jun 4, 2010)

fisk-king said:


> Lol, Kingpin! A classic movie.



Right you are.:twothumbs


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 5, 2010)

"In Norse mythology, one goes to heaven only thru violence. If you die in your sleep, you go to hell."


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 5, 2010)

fisk-king said:


> "In Norse mythology, one goes to heaven only thru violence. If you die in your sleep, you go to hell."



13th Warrior?


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 6, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Tunga (Jun 7, 2010)

Seems like it could be some kind of self-righteous killer speaking to a victim.

One of the SAW films? Doesn't seem right. Maybe a Tarrentino?


----------



## MorePower (Jun 7, 2010)

Max Payne


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 8, 2010)

MorePower said:


> Max Payne



Ure up 2 bat


----------



## MorePower (Jun 8, 2010)

Put the glasses on!


----------



## Launch Mini (Jun 8, 2010)

MorePower said:


> Put the glasses on!


They Live "Fight scence"??
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsZpdUUdd3I


"Oh, that's gonna leave a mark"


----------



## MorePower (Jun 9, 2010)

Launch Mini said:


> They Live "Fight scence"??
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsZpdUUdd3I
> 
> 
> "Oh, that's gonna leave a mark"



Yep. Your turn.


----------



## Launch Mini (Jun 9, 2010)

"Oh, that's gonna leave a mark!"


----------



## MorePower (Jun 9, 2010)

Launch Mini said:


> "Oh, that's gonna leave a mark!"



Tommy Boy, in a few scenes.

Also heard in Spaceballs.


----------



## Launch Mini (Jun 9, 2010)

MorePower said:


> Tommy Boy, in a few scenes.
> 
> Also heard in Spaceballs.


 I was thinking Tommy Boy when he walks into the Iron Beam


----------



## MorePower (Jun 10, 2010)

"Half of writing history is hiding the truth."


----------



## gswitter (Jun 10, 2010)

Serenity!


----------



## MorePower (Jun 10, 2010)

gswitter said:


> Serenity!



Shiny! Just watched it last night.

Your turn.


----------



## gswitter (Jun 10, 2010)

"In Italy for 30 years under the Borgias they had warfare, terror, murder, and bloodshed, but they produced Michelangelo, Leonardo da Vinci, and the Renaissance. In Switzerland they had brotherly love - they had 500 years of democracy and peace, and what did that produce? The ****oo clock."


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 10, 2010)

The davinci code?


----------



## ninemm (Jun 10, 2010)

Gswitter always picks the most obscure movie quotes. Some day I will crack one of them.


----------



## gswitter (Jun 11, 2010)

Nothing obscure about this one.

It's probably the most memorable line from the film, and the film's in both the AFI 100 and the IMDB 250 (which rules out the Da Vinci Code, sorry).


----------



## LED_Thrift (Jun 11, 2010)

The Third Man


----------



## gswitter (Jun 11, 2010)

The Third Man, indeed.

You're up.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Jun 12, 2010)

the lead in is something like... _this one's my favorite... _
*" 'cause this one goes up to eleven!"*


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 12, 2010)

LED_Thrift said:


> the lead in is something like... _this one's my favorite... _
> *" 'cause this one goes up to eleven!"*



Spinal Tap


----------



## LED_Thrift (Jun 12, 2010)

You got it StarHalo, you're up. Was that too easy? 
It's a funny movie for anyone who hasn't seen it. A spoof 'rockumentary' from Rob Reiner.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 12, 2010)

Too easy for those of us who rock :rock:

Fun fact: The knob plate used in the movie was a custom made piece just for that bit, but the amp manufacturer (Marshall) saw how popular the movie was and from then on, all copies of that particular model of amp had knobs that went to eleven.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 12, 2010)

My turn:

"Dude, that is one _gay_ looking taser.."


----------



## LED_Thrift (Jun 13, 2010)

Star, that is a funny / cool fact about the Marshall amp. Life imitating art!


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 14, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> Fun fact: The knob plate used in the movie was a custom made piece just for that bit, but the amp manufacturer (Marshall) saw how popular the movie was and from then on, all copies of that particular model of amp had knobs that went to eleven.





LED_Thrift said:


> Star, that is a funny / cool fact about the Marshall amp. Life imitating art!


I thought it was a joke when they first came out with them! Marshall rocks! :twothumbs


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 14, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> My turn:
> 
> "Dude, that is one _gay_ looking taser.."


 

the only movie that I am aware of that has a Batman knock-off that shoots guns:thumbsup:.

KICK ***!


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 14, 2010)

IMDb rank #151 *Kick-****, indeed. 

You're up..


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 14, 2010)

"-Here we have a typical barrack. It houses seventy-five men. Every one of them has his own bunk, naturally.

-Naturally. It would be rather awkward to have three men in one bunk."


----------



## Mjolnir (Jun 14, 2010)

fisk-king said:


> "-Here we have a typical barrack. It houses seventy-five men. Every one of them has his own bunk, naturally.
> 
> -Naturally. It would be rather awkward to have three men in one bunk."



That would be from the WWII film (and Broadway play) Stalag 17.


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 15, 2010)

Mjolnir said:


> That would be from the WWII film (and Broadway play) Stalag 17.


 

:twothumbs

you are correct sir...

your turn.


----------



## Mjolnir (Jun 15, 2010)

On that note:

"We can't destroy the dirt, and we can't eat it. The only thing left to do is camouflage it."


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 17, 2010)

The great escape?


----------



## Mjolnir (Jun 19, 2010)

fisk-king said:


> The great escape?



Yes! Does this mean that you have to go again?


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 19, 2010)

"Do you know how this war will end, lieutenant? The portrait will be unhung and the man will be hung."


----------



## LowBat (Jun 19, 2010)

fisk-king said:


> "Do you know how this war will end, lieutenant? The portrait will be unhung and the man will be hung."


Just a guess.... "The Battle of the Bulge"?


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 20, 2010)

Ye..no 


Close


----------



## ninemm (Jun 22, 2010)

fisk-king said:


> "Do you know how this war will end, lieutenant? The portrait will be unhung and the man will be hung."



Is that from Valkyrie?


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 22, 2010)

ninemm said:


> Is that from Valkyrie?




correctamundo!!! Just came on a few hours ago on Showtime.:twothumbs

Your up.


----------



## ninemm (Jun 22, 2010)

fisk-king said:


> correctamundo!!! Just came on a few hours ago on Showtime.:twothumbs
> 
> Your up.



Sweet! 

Here goes, "Rob, I'm telling you this for your own good, that's the worst ****in' sweater I've ever seen, that's a Cosby sweater."


----------



## It01Firefox (Jun 23, 2010)

ninemm said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Here goes, "Rob, I'm telling you this for your own good, that's the worst ****in' sweater I've ever seen, that's a Cosby sweater."



High Fidelity?


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jun 29, 2010)

Dunno if it's a classic..but here goes:
"Give me an hour, I'm good. Give me a day, I'm great. Give me six months and I'm unbeatable."

See if you can figure that one out....

Another one... "I love it when a plan comes together".


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 30, 2010)

AMD64Blondie said:


> Dunno if it's a classic..but here goes:
> "Give me an hour, I'm good. Give me a day, I'm great. Give me six months and I'm unbeatable."
> 
> See if you can figure that one out....
> ...


 
Edit: sorry guys for answering a quote that was not valid


----------



## ninemm (Jun 30, 2010)

It01Firefox said:


> High Fidelity?


 

You had it. Sorry guys for missing the reply!


----------



## It01Firefox (Jul 1, 2010)

No problem, here's the next one.

"If I show up at your door, chances are you did something to bring me there."


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 1, 2010)

"Do you expect me to talk?"

_"No Mr. Bond, I expect you to die."_


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Monocrom (Jul 1, 2010)

You make CPF fun to visit.


----------



## gswitter (Jul 1, 2010)

It01Firefox said:


> "If I show up at your door, chances are you did something to bring me there."


That would be Martin Blank of Grosse Point Blank.


----------



## It01Firefox (Jul 2, 2010)

gswitter said:


> That would be Martin Blank of Grosse Point Blank.



Correct, you're up.


----------



## gswitter (Jul 2, 2010)

"Now you see that evil will always triumph, because good is dumb."


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 2, 2010)

gswitter said:


> "Now you see that evil will always triumph, because good is dumb."


 
Space Balls the Movie.


----------



## gswitter (Jul 2, 2010)

Spaceballs, indeed. You're up.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 2, 2010)

You make me want to be a better man.

(That's the movie line. Just wanted to make sure my post wasn't misinterpreted.)


----------



## gswitter (Jul 2, 2010)

As Good As It Gets

I've yet to see the film in its entirety (and probably won't), yet somehow remember that line. Given my indifference towards the film, I'm surprised I even remember the title.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jul 2, 2010)

You may have seen a meteor shower, but I bet you've never seen a shower "meatier" than this.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 3, 2010)

gswitter said:


> As Good As It Gets
> 
> I've yet to see the film in its entirety (and probably won't), yet somehow remember that line. Given my indifference towards the film, I'm surprised I even remember the title.


 
Yup! You're up.

BTW, the film is a weird combination of drama and comedy. Beauty and ugly. (And I don't mean the two star actors in it.) It's worth seeing, if only once.


----------



## gswitter (Jul 4, 2010)

"Sometimes, at the height of our revelries, when our joy is at it's zenith, when all is most right with the world, the most unthinkable disasters decend upon us."


----------



## red02 (Jul 4, 2010)

gswitter said:


> "Sometimes, at the height of our revelries, when our joy is at it's zenith, when all is most right with the world, the most unthinkable disasters descend upon us."



Christmas Story, right?


----------



## gswitter (Jul 4, 2010)

A Christmas Story, indeed. You're up.


----------



## red02 (Jul 5, 2010)

"Y'know what I think? Don't really matter what I think. Once that first bullet goes past your head, politics and all that @#$% just goes right out the window."

EDIT: the first quote was way too difficult and old...


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 11, 2010)

Is it from Black Hawk Down???????

For some reason I thought I heard it in a movie from the 70's.


----------



## red02 (Jul 11, 2010)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Is it from Black Hawk Down???????
> 
> For some reason I thought I heard it in a movie from the 70's.



One of my faves, its Hoot from the scene before the operation starts. Sounds like it could be from some Clint Eastwood movie. 

Your up.


----------



## andyw513 (Jul 13, 2010)

I got one:


"Are we supposed to say thanks?"
"You not supposed to say nuttin'... soldier."


----------



## fisk-king (Jul 13, 2010)

andyw513 said:


> I got one:
> 
> 
> "Are we supposed to say thanks?"
> "You not supposed to say nuttin'... soldier."




not your turn:naughty:


----------



## andyw513 (Jul 13, 2010)

:laughing: Well, keep me in mind when it is.



fisk-king said:


> not your turn:naughty:


----------



## LowBat (Jul 14, 2010)

andyw513 said:


> :laughing: Well, keep me in mind when it is.


It will be your turn if you can correctly name the movie of the current quote. Right now "red02" has been told his or her guess was correct and we are waiting for red02 to post their movie quote.


----------



## red02 (Jul 14, 2010)

LowBat said:


> It will be your turn if you can correctly name the movie of the current quote. Right now "red02" has been told his or her guess was correct and we are waiting for red02 to post their movie quote.



wait... what? Ferrari was correct in guessing _Blackhawk Down_ so its their turn, not mine.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 14, 2010)

Hopefully I remember this obscure line correctly.........

"Stop........it was right around here I lost all interest in life."


----------



## fizzwinkus (Jul 14, 2010)

Breaking Away?


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 14, 2010)

Correct-I thought it might take awhile for someone to get that one.You're next.


----------



## fizzwinkus (Jul 14, 2010)

cool! wasn't sure if that was it...

just found out about this movie last week, thought it was very good: You have one thing money and practice can't buy. You look like a nice guy.

here's a second quote from the movie: I don't feel anything for them, okay, they're marks. And some of them are dumber than ****in' pets.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 28, 2010)

Since no one can solve that line-and I was the last one to solve one I will throw this line out.......

"Have you ever been in love Mac?"

"No I have always been a bartender."

Hint;Best western of all time!


----------



## fisk-king (Jul 28, 2010)

fizzwinkus said:


> cool! wasn't sure if that was it...
> 
> just found out about this movie last week, thought it was very good: You have one thing money and practice can't buy. You look like a nice guy.
> 
> here's a second quote from the movie: I don't feel anything for them, okay, they're marks. And some of them are dumber than ****in' pets.


 

Nine Jacks or Nine Queens (kings?)


----------



## red02 (Jul 29, 2010)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Since no one can solve that line-and I was the last one to solve one I will throw this line out.......
> 
> "Have you ever been in love Mac?"
> 
> ...



"My Darling Clementine" although I would argue that "The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly" was a better western, but thats neither here nor there.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 29, 2010)

Excellent red02.Maybe I should have referred to it as my favorite western of all time.One of the first movies based on Wyatt Earp and the Gunfight at OK Corral.The movie's Directer John Ford actually met Wyatt Earp when he visited Hollywood back in the20's.


----------



## red02 (Jul 29, 2010)

"You see, I understand you men were just playin' around, but the mule, he just doesn't get it. Course, if you were to all apologize..."


----------



## LowBat (Jul 30, 2010)

Classic Eastwood, I remember that from Fistful of Dollars.


----------



## red02 (Jul 30, 2010)

well done.


----------



## LowBat (Jul 30, 2010)

"Wake up! Time to die!"


----------



## JonN06 (Jul 30, 2010)

Would that be Leon from blade runner?


----------



## LowBat (Jul 30, 2010)

Correct! Your turn.


----------



## JonN06 (Jul 30, 2010)

"Oh, wouldn't it be great if I was crazy? Then the world would be okay."


----------



## Midnight Oil (Jul 31, 2010)

12 Monkeys

James Cole to Jeff Goines. There was a spider in the scene, IIRC.

My turn:

_"I hope you're not letting yourself be influenced by the guns these pocket edition desperados are waving around, because I've practiced taking guns from these boys before so we'll have no trouble there.” _


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 4, 2010)

Humphrey Bogart in 'The Maltese Falcon'?

Now here is one for all the Flashaholics out there......

"Billy do you have a flashlight?"

"Sure-a real boyscout one."


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 12, 2010)

Jeez.....a movie quote with a flashlight reference and no one here can get it????:sick2:

OK-here's a clue......."Gort-klaatu barada nikto".


----------



## ozner1991 (Sep 12, 2010)

army of darkness :nana: i love the evil dead series


----------



## LowBat (Sep 13, 2010)

Or could it be from the original "The Day the Earth Stood Still"?


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 13, 2010)

LowBat is correct.

The recent remake of this movie was simply awful.How unlike Keanu Reeves to make a terrible movie.

You're up LowBat.


----------



## Empath (Sep 13, 2010)

Empath said:


> Keep in mind that many lines from classic movies are not suitable for CPF's Cafe. They'll be removed, even if it interferes with the smooth progression of the game. (A couple have been already)



Some posts were removed. That's twice for the warning. A third time will end the game.


----------



## LowBat (Sep 13, 2010)

Same PG movie, different scene and line.

"Well, we'll not risk another frontal assault. That rabbit's dynamite."


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 13, 2010)

LowBat said:


> "Well, we'll not risk another frontal assault. That rabbit's dynamite."



Same answer, Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## LowBat (Sep 13, 2010)

You got it StarHalo. Your turn.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 13, 2010)

"There are few things as fetching as a bruised ego on a beautiful angel."


----------



## Vinniec5 (Sep 13, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> "There are few things as fetching as a bruised ego on a beautiful angel."


 
Possibly Grindhouse/Deathproof? Quentin Tarantino flick


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 14, 2010)

Vinniec5 said:


> Possibly Grindhouse/Deathproof? Quentin Tarantino flick



Indeed, Death Proof, one of my all times faves, watch it once every few months..







You're up..


----------



## Vinniec5 (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok, I have a classic one from one of my favorite movies.

"I'd rather be a lamppost in New York than the President of France, I came here for one thing and one thing only." 


Every time I see Kurt/ Snake, I always think of Escape from New York in the scene when he meets Ernest Borgnine in the alley riding around with a case of Molotov cocktails on the front seat. Always makes me laugh.


----------



## nbp (Dec 26, 2011)

Bump for a fun game.


----------



## iapyx (Dec 27, 2011)

"What do you think of the body?"
"Hmm, not bad"
"The DEAD body"


----------



## skillet (Dec 27, 2011)

iapyx said:


> "What do you think of the body?"
> "Hmm, not bad"
> "The DEAD body"



MIB #1


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 27, 2011)

skillet said:


> MIB #1



Haha, forgot about that..


----------



## nbp (Dec 28, 2011)

Skillet, if you got it correct, then you are the one to post the next line.


----------



## iapyx (Dec 28, 2011)

nbp said:


> Skillet, if you got it correct, then you are the one to post the next line.



He is correct  So Skillet, c'mon...


----------



## skillet (Dec 28, 2011)

_This_ truly is the work of the devil


----------



## chmsam (Dec 28, 2011)

skillet said:


> _This_ truly is the work of the devil



Makes ya want a Coke and a Big Mac, right? It's from Bedazzled.

Here's a fun one.

"...So immoral working on the thing can drive you mad. That's what happended to this friend of mine. So he had a lobotomy. Now he's well again."


----------



## Greta (Dec 29, 2011)

"Ya know what I hate?"


----------



## chmsam (Dec 29, 2011)

Shoot 'Em Up?


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 29, 2011)

chmsam said:


> Shoot 'Em Up?



Yes! I just finished watching that film. Too bad we can't mention what he hates.

Screw it, it's an action-packed film with plenty of dark humour, violence, and gore. Folks should go see it and enjoy it. It's a fun cheap thrill.


----------



## Greta (Dec 29, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Yes! I just finished watching that film. Too bad we can't mention what he hates.
> 
> Screw it, it's an action-packed film with plenty of dark humour, violence, and gore. Folks should go see it and enjoy it. It's a fun cheap thrill.



It's a fav in our household... along with Kick *** and Sucker Punch.... for those times when Finding Nemo just doesn't cut it...


----------



## Launch Mini (Dec 29, 2011)

It reminds me of my favorite poem, which is, "Roses are red, violets are blue, I'm a schizophrenic... and so am I!"


From one of my favourite movies.http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/?qt0419187


----------



## chmsam (Dec 29, 2011)

Launch Mini said:


> It reminds me of my favorite poem, which is, "Roses are red, violets are blue, I'm a schizophrenic... and so am I!"
> 
> 
> From one of my favourite movies.http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/?qt0419187



Well indeed, I'll play your silly game, what about Bob?

Here we go (an easy one):

"Say listen, is he working on a case?"
"Yes, he is."
"What case?"
"A case of scotch. Pitch in and help him."


----------



## chmsam (Dec 31, 2011)

chmsam said:


> Well indeed, I'll play your silly game, what about Bob?
> 
> Here we go (an easy one):
> 
> ...



I'll bump it and say that well, at leasat I thought it was easy. I'll give it another day or two and then give the answer.

(and Happy New Year!).


----------



## JacobJones (Dec 31, 2011)

Hmm, I think I heard that on tv recently, is it one of the James bond films? I'm not gonna cheat and google it


----------



## Launch Mini (Jan 1, 2012)

I had to cheat, I would never have gotten this last one.


----------



## chmsam (Jan 1, 2012)

Too tough and they even ran a marathon of these movies within the last few days (maybe on TCM?)?!? 

It's from The Thin Man (William Powell and Myrna Loy as Nick & Nora Charles) -- great old stuff and lots of fun for the whole series of them.

Anybody got another one so we can keep it going?


----------



## JacobJones (Jan 1, 2012)

I've got one.

"For a minute there uh, "room-service" took on a whole new meaning."


----------



## Dr Jekell (Jan 1, 2012)

Jacob Jones - Crocodile Dundee

"It was a rough place - the seediest dive on the wharf. Populated with every reject and cutthroat from Bombay to Calcutta. It's worse than Detroit."


----------



## chmsam (Jan 4, 2012)

"It was a rough place - the seediest dive on the wharf. Populated with every reject and cutthroat from Bombay to Calcutta. It's worse than Detroit." 

Airplane.

Here we go:

"Sometimes dead is better."


----------



## kelmo (Jan 4, 2012)

"Pet Cemetary"

If I'm right here is my quote;

"Let me show you what I already know..."


----------



## Quest4fire (Jan 5, 2012)

> "Let me show you what I already know..."



That would be Kurt Russell in John Carpenter's re-make of The Thing From another World, "The Thing". A personal Fav.

Now, let me think... I'll throw out a couple to give more folks a chance. All you rules lawyers will just have to sue me! :nana: 

"I am Godzilla! You are Japan!"

and

"No matter where you go, there you are."


----------



## nbp (Jan 6, 2012)

Quest4fire said:


> "I am Godzilla! You are Japan!"



Rush Hour?


----------



## Quest4fire (Jan 6, 2012)

nbp said:


> Rush Hour?



Nope.


----------



## kelmo (Jan 6, 2012)

"Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension"

My quote;

"Mom, I'm going to cut off your head and poop down your neck!"


----------



## Quest4fire (Jan 6, 2012)

kelmo said:


> "Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension"



*Wrong* answer kelmo. Come on guys, I didn't think these quotes were _that_ obscure!


----------



## chmsam (Jan 6, 2012)

"I am Godzilla! You are Japan!"

and

"No matter where you go, there you are." 

Isn't it the same movie where you'd also hear, "I speak Spanish to God, French to women, English to men, and Japanese to my horse," right?


----------



## Empath (Jan 6, 2012)

The following administrative advisements have been made in this thread:



> Keep in mind that many lines from classic movies are not suitable for CPF's Cafe. They'll be removed, even if it interferes with the smooth progression of the game. (A couple have been already)





> Some posts were removed. That's twice for the warning. A third time will end the game.



Rather than continue removing offending posts for years (it being almost six years old) we'll close it this time.


----------

